# baby feral/splay legs



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

Hubby called me yesterday to come downtown and pick up a pigeon he rescued. It is fat and healthy but it has splay legs and it is not a tiny baby. I'm afraid may be too late to correct? Is feathered out fully with very little down left. Any suggestions? I had a love bird I raised with this problem but since I had it since hatching it wasn't difficult to correct. Not sure how to help this little guy!


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

Ok--I've been reading some older posts about this issue and I think I see how to do it--not much different than the love bird just on a bigger scale. However I never taped her legs so I think I need to do this with this little guy--he's pretty strong and I think the reason his legs are like this is the pigeons are nesting on a flat metal roof with no purchase for the babies' feet. Wonder if there are others up there like this one...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post a picture of the little one? Thanks for trying for him. There is probably still time to fix it if you can get his legs in the right position now.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i agree, its always worth a try


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> i agree, its always worth a try


Hi Jodi.........Scooter is here over my shoulder, and says HI


----------



## menageriemom (Apr 28, 2007)

Yeah I will try and get one later tonight or tomorrow... He's a pretty good baby--got him papoose d in a towel in a bowl in a cat cage for now--keeps him quiet and warm and keeps his legs under him until I can figure out the tape thing. What kind of tape do you normally use for a pigeon? Syringe feeding him since he is still obviously a fed baby--he came to me with a very full crop so mom and dad were taking good care of him at least!  Not my first pigeon baby but my first with splay/spraddle legs so I will do my best by him/her--gotta try!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some links on fixing splayed leg:

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1193591190044786621MuWGtk

http://www.parrotparrot.com/lovebirds/breeding-lovebirds/fixing-splay-legs/


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

that last drawing on the parrot link is the one i like the best, cept i use soft cotton string, so they can still walk around
and hi jay!! and tell scooter i wuv him!


----------

